# Informationen zu einem Bild



## holzoepfael (20. April 2006)

HI all!

Ich suche verzweifelt nach Informationen zu einem Bild von Andy Warhol. Und zwar handelt es sich um die Serie "Endangered Species" - "African Elephant" (Link).
Jedoch habe ich weder in der Schulbibliothek, noch in der Gemeindebibliothek, noch im Internet Informationen dazu gefunden. Also beispielsweise muss ich wissen, wie genau das Bild entstanden ist, also die Technik. Denn Die bunten Umrisse sehen für mich wie "Neo-Color" Farben aus. (Weiss nicht, ob das der offizielle Begriff ist - ich meine die Wachskreiden, die man oft im Kindesalter bekommt ^^).....
Jo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen......
(Für die Wissbegierigen - ich brauche diese Infos wegen meiner BG-Maturarbeit ...)

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## holzoepfael (28. April 2006)

Hmm, in letzer Zeit scheint niemand mehr auf meine Themen antworten zu wollen...;(
Bitte, es ist sehr wichtig für mich und langsam drängt die Zeit.....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. April 2006)

http://www.ackland.org/art/exhibitions/warhol/
http://www.artbrokerage.com/artretail/warhol/warhol_3666.htm - Maße, Daten
http://www.warholprints.com/portfolio/Endangered.Species.html - Die Endagered Species Serie mit Daten
http://www.coskunfineart.com/details.asp?workID=91 - Details und Daten zum "African Elephant" 

Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten, in die nächstgrößere Stadt - am besten wäre eine Unistadt - 
zu fahren und dort die entsprechende Fachliteratur zu suchen.
Weiterhin kannst Du auch in eine Galerie gehen oder einen Kunstkreis besuchen und diese
fachkundigen Menschen dort befragen - die werden Dir sicher auch gut Auskunft geben können.
Vielleicht nicht über detaillierte Ausführungen, aber so grundsätzliche Sachen über diesen
Künstler und seine Lebensansichten sind sicher drin. Was auch noch ein Tipp von mir ist:
Lerne sein Leben und seine Denkweise kennen (durch Grundlagenliteratur, Internetrecherche etc.)
und Du wirst dadurch auch noch einige Sachen anders sehen und dementsprechend in seine
Bilder deuten können.

Viel Glück


----------



## holzoepfael (28. April 2006)

Also deine erwähnten Seiten habe ich auch schon besucht, leider ist dies nicht der gleiche African Elefant, den ich suche (siehe oben Link).... Und die Daten sind ziemlich schwach. Da muss ich mich wohl tatsächlich irgendwo anders umschauen.....


----------

